# New member/ old vehicle/ Weathertech mats



## my95tsi (Feb 3, 2016)

My wife and I recently traded in our 2013 Rogue SL. We only had the vehicle for a year and bought it brand new in 2014. I guess it was factory overstock? I loved the vehicle but it just had so many issues in a short period of time. Needed new CVT in first 1500 miles, rust bubbles underneath paint in about 2 dozen places and at the moment we traded it in the rear suspension was clunking badly. We traded it in with just 12,000 miles for a new Subaru Crosstrek hybrid. My wife loves her new car but I'm considering getting a new model Rogue which my wife thinks I'm crazy but I love how they look. 

Anyways were trying to get rid of the weathertech floor mats (front and rear) for her 2013. We bought these directly from Weathertech and used them for only 7 months. I know you can't join a forum and post to classifieds but if anyone is interested in these I'm asking $110 shipped. These are in excellent condition. 

Feel free to PM me and I can send pics upon request. I'm also PayPal verified.

Thank you 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## my95tsi (Feb 3, 2016)

Still available is anyone is interested.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

